# Tip glitch



## Tommy217 (Jul 20, 2017)

Does anyone else have the problem that when they get tipped the first trip since your last payout is docked the same amount of the tip and unless you message uber it won't get fixed and when you do they act like it never happen yet you got pics showing it


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Try that again


----------

